# What happened to the "Straight married guy with sexual mind closer to most women" thread?



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

What happened to "Straight married guy with sexual mind closer to most women" thread in the General Relationship Discussion as posted by @Tyuh678?

h ttps://www.talkaboutmarriage.com/threads/straight-married-guy-with-sexual-mind-closer-to-most-women.445191/page-2


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

What does any of that mean exactly?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

BruceBanner said:


> What does any of that mean exactly?


It means, what happened to a discussion thread started by @Tyuh678, titled "Straight married guy with sexual mind closer to most women"?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

No idea. Every so often, a thread just disappears and there is no rhyme or reason given. That guy really wants to talk about a man doing strip-tease for his woman but doesn't seem to be big on actually practicing.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@Blondilocks it turns out according to him, he asked for it to be deleted.


----------

